# [Massachusetts] Lexington Fall 2014



## UnsolvedCypher (Sep 19, 2014)

WCA Link

CubingUSA Link

Facebook Event

Lexington Fall 2014 will be held on November 8th, 2014, with the following events:


2x2 Speedsolve 2 rounds
3x3 Speedsolve 3 rounds
4x4 Speedsolve 1 round (1:30 soft cutoff, 4:00 hard cutoff)
5x5 Speedsolve 1 round (2:15 soft cutoff, 5:00 hard cutoff)
7x7 Speedsolve 1 round (6:00 soft cutoff)
3x3 One Handed 1 round (1:00 soft cutoff, 2:00 hard cutoff)
Pyraminx 2 rounds (0:30 soft cutoff, 1:30 hard cutoff)
Skewb 1 round (0:30 soft cutoff, 1:30 hard cutoff)

Competing will cost $12, unless you are doing 7x7, which is an extra $4.
The venue this time is 328 Lowell Street, as the previous one is being renovated. Pizza and drinks will be provided for a small fee.

I hope to see you there!


----------



## Echo Cubing (Sep 19, 2014)

I think it will be a big surprise, looking forward to ....


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Sep 20, 2014)

Echo Cubing said:


> I think it will be a big surprise, looking forward to ....



Something tells me you won't be there...


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 20, 2014)

Agh come on why does it have to be on the same day as the SATs? Second time I'll have to miss a comp for the SATs. (And second time I'm taking them too)

oh well.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Sep 21, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Agh come on why does it have to be on the same day as the SATs? Second time I'll have to miss a comp for the SATs. (And second time I'm taking them too)
> 
> oh well.



I'm so sorry about that! I should have checked before choosing that date! Hopefully you can attend another comp as there are many in your area.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 2, 2014)

One month before registration closes! Post if you're coming


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll try to come, not sure if I can go.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Oct 2, 2014)

I guess I'll try to make it


----------



## 1w3playZ (Oct 3, 2014)

Might go, I'm excited for Skewb and pyraminx!


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 4, 2014)

cubingandjazz said:


> I guess I'll try to make it


That would be nice 



1w3playZ said:


> Might go, I'm excited for Skewb and pyraminx!


Two rounds of Pyraminx this time!


----------



## Jen (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm coming! I'll be doing 2x2, 3x3, OH, and skewb


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 25, 2014)

Last week to sign up!


----------



## CorruptCanine (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone have a 2x2 they'd be willing to sell? I'm looking for a LingPo or Wittwo. If so PM me please!


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 6, 2014)

I didn't pre register- can I still compete by paying the $20 at the door? The website was a little unclear as to whether this was the case.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, you can pay at the door for $20. You can compete in however many events you want for that cost. Hope to see you there! (Just to clarify, I am co-organizing with Matt, so I can confirm this)


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Nov 6, 2014)

Sam is correct, but the one exception is that signing up for 7x7 is $22 total rather than $20 total at the door. Also please note that only cash is accepted. I too hope to see you there!


----------

